# On fighting Bret and Ratboys



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok I need to choose between Cannons and Grudge throwers which is better against both of those armies.
I am trying for 3 bolt th and 2 cannons or 2 grudge throwers
in a 3000 point army
Weaken them up before they get to me 
and then pound my heavy weapons up their Arse.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Cannons are easily the best thing to take on bretonians- they are especially weak against them thanks to their lance formations, but unless the rat player has rat ogres, screaming bells, plague furnaces or hellpits it'll bne wasted against them... meanwhile the grudge thrower is pretty rubbish against bretonians, but is fantastic against skaven. If you are building 1 army to fight both rats and brets then take a couple of each


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Against Brets, cannons. Ignoring Armour, and nice deep units of Bretonnian Lances provide the perfect target.

Against Skaven, it depends whether they've gone for a Screaming Bell/Plague Furnace+Rat Ogre build, or Horde infantry.

I think most go horde infantry now, with spears to get the most attacks.

Personally, I don't think you can go far wrong with the Stone Thrower, considering they're all Toughness 3, and you can get a good 15+ hits resulting in about 7 kills.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you I will pop on 2 each I owe you rep Tim/Steve but it says I have to pass it around to more people before I give you more I guess I listen to you alot.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe I will go 2 Bolt Th,2 Grudge,2 Cannons and sit back all day.Its not supposed to be all shooty for that I plan on squeezing in like 10 war machines


----------

